# Mit Datum rechnen



## TheManWho (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe folgende Hürde (Probleme gibts ja nicht  ;-) ):
Ich brauche einen Befehl, der von einer Uhrzeit 10 Minuten abzieht - also z.B. von 16:50 nach 16:40. Dabei sollte das ganze natürlich als Datum behandelt werden, denn sonst kriege ich bei Zeiten wie 16:02 nach 15:52 wahrscheinlich Probleme...
Das Datumsformat mit dem ich diese Berechnung durchführen will ist
DD.MM.YYYY HH:MM:SS

Any ideas?


----------



## andi_g69 (12. Mai 2005)

Da Du das DBMS nicht angibst, hier mal ein Beispiel in T-SQL:

SELECT GETDATE(), DATEADD (minute, -10, GETDATE())

Zeigt Dir die akutelle Zeit und aktuelle Zeit minus 10 Minuten.


----------



## TheManWho (12. Mai 2005)

Hmm, ich weiss nicht...
Die DB ist Oracle. Das ganze läuft innerhalb eines AIX-Skript und das Datum wird schon vorher ermittelt und in eine Variable (in genanntem Format) geschrieben. Das ganze Verfahren funktioniert - jetzt sollte das verrechnet (minus 10 Min.) werden.


----------



## andi_g69 (12. Mai 2005)

Also findet die Berechnung in einem Shell Script statt? Dann ist die Frage hier aber eher falsch und ein UNIX bzw AIX Forum sollte helfen können.


----------



## Exceptionfault (12. Mai 2005)

In Oracle kannst du einfach den gewünschten Wert vom Datum / Uhrzeit abziehen, wobei der Wert 1 einem Tag entspricht. 10 Minuten sind dann also 10/24/60.


```
INSERT INTO myTABLE VALUES (  SYSDATE - 10/24/60 ); 
INSERT INTO myTABLE VALUES (  TO_DATE( '15.05.2005 12:09:00', 'DD.MM.YYYY HH24:MI:SS') - 10/24/60 );
```


----------



## TheManWho (12. Mai 2005)

andi_g69 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also findet die Berechnung in einem Shell Script statt? Dann ist die Frage hier aber eher falsch und ein UNIX bzw AIX Forum sollte helfen können.


Nein - aber danke für den Hinweis  ;-] 
Das ganze läuft über UC4 - Skript (Ermittlung des Datums) mit Übergabe an Oracle: also in SQL.
Der Tipp von Exceptionfault hilft mir aber wohl schon weiter (werds direkt mal probieren!)

mfG


----------

